# [FILM] Which is "quicker" a SLR (AE-1, SRT-201) or Rangefinder (GSN, QL17)?



## Synomis192 (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm going back to film because of my photo 101 class and I am using this as an excuse to add a new film camera to my collection. I'm looking at cameras that existed during the 1970s or older. I have one camera from the 1980s, 1990s, and 2000s. I'll wait 10 more years to get a camera from 2010s D: 

Anyways, any one here have any experience using a film rangefinder other than a Leica? Something like a Canonent QL17 or the cult classic Yashica 35mm Electro GSN. I want to use one to get a feel of what a rangefinder has to offer. Another reason why I'm looking for a rangefinder is to have a small, unobtrusive film camera that I can put in my messenger bag. I like the idea of using a rangefinder as my camera of choice because 1. I don't have a risk of getting any real expensive equipment stolen 2. My friends won't think I'm a weirdo carrying a HUGE DSLR (or SLR)

Please, let me know if you have any opinions or if you want to side with my girlfriend and say I have too much camera gear. 

-She will not get off my back for having a Point and Shoot under our pillows -.- YOU NEVER KNOW!


----------

